# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  اگه تعداد use case های یه Actor زیاد باشه باید اونا رو package کرد؟

## salomeh

سلام به دوستان عزیز

سیستمی که دارم تحلیل می کنم سیستم تجارت الکترونیک هست

در تحلیلی که دارم انجام میدم تعداد use case ها برای Actor مشتری خیلی زیاده و نمودار خیلی بزرگی میشه

استاد به من گفتن اونا رو پکیج کن.  مثلا برای قسمت سفارش یه پکیج در نظر بگیر و use case های مربوط به سفارش رو داخل این پکیج بزار. بقیه قسمت ها هم پکیج در نظر بگیرم و use case های مربوطه رو داخل اون بزارم

به نظرتون این کار درسته؟ چطوری میشه use case ها رو پکیج کرد؟

منتظر راهنمایی تون هستم :لبخند:

----------


## maktoom

سلام
ازچه نرم افزاری برای کارتون استفاده می کنید؟ رشنال رز؟

----------


## salomeh

سلام
مرسی که جواب دادین داشتم ناامید می شدم

بله از رشنال رز استفاده می کنم

----------


## salomeh

مشکلم اینه که تعداد یوزکیس ها زیاده

میشه پکیج کرد؟

----------


## maktoom

سلام
من هم سرچ کردم. می تونید عبارت rationalrose package رو توی گوگل سرچ بزنید. مطالبی که می خواید هست.
اینطور که متوجه شدم پکیج کردن خیلی چیز مهمی نیست. فقط برای مرتب سازی کارها توی رشنال رز بکار میره.(یعنی سخت و پیچیده نیست)

----------


## S.Reza

بهترین راه ، کمک گرفتن از استادتون هست

تعریفی که من از package به یاد دارم اینکه ، نمایش گرافیکی زیرسیستم یا همان subsystem در بحث uml 

اما use case جزء زیرسیستم قرار نمیگیره .نمیدونم استاد شما منظورش چی بوده که use case ها به صورت package در بیاور

کتاب pressman رو از اینترنت دانلود کن شاید بتواند کمک بیشتری به شما بکند

----------


## maktoom

وقتی یه Actor تعداد useCase هاش خیلی زیاد میشه نشون میده خودش یه زیر سیستمه.
البته اگه موضوعتون رو بگید ممکنه بشه بهتر بررسی کرد.

----------


## S.Reza

> وقتی یه Actor تعداد useCase هاش خیلی زیاد میشه نشون میده خودش یه زیر سیستمه.
> البته اگه موضوعتون رو بگید ممکنه بشه بهتر بررسی کرد.


 درسته 

ممکن در سیستمی به شکلی که شما میگویید باشه 

باید سیستم و نحوه تحلیل رو دید تا بشود نظر بهتری ارائه کرد

----------


## salomeh

از اینکه جواب دادین خیلی ممنونم

موضوع من شبیه سیستم فروشگاه الکترونیکی هست. به طور دقیق تر بخوام بگم سیستم تجارت الکترونیک IBM هستش

من باید سیستم IBM رو تحلیل کنم!! 

همون طوری که گفتم شبیه فروشگاه الکترونیکی هستش. 
قسمت های مختلف داره یعنی از چند page تشکیل شده مثل  ثبت نام - کاتالوگ - سفارش - لیست خرید و ..
تو هر کدوم از این قسمت ها یا page ها مشتری کارای زیادی می تونه انجام بده. مثلا صفحه سفارش مشتری می تونه سفارش اضافه کنه - حذف کنه و ...

به طور خلاصه:
چندین صفحه داریم که هر صفحه چندین کار انجام میدن بنابراین use case های مشتری خیلی زیاد میشه 
حدودا پنجاه تا!!

امیدوارم خوب توضیح داده باشم

----------


## salomeh

قسمتی از use case:

قسمت	 REGISTRATION	

  BUYER REGISTERS FOR AN ACCOUNT WITH THE STORE 
  BUYER SIGNS IN TO THE STORE 
	 BUYER RESETS THEIR PASSWORD 
	  BUYER SIGNS OUT OF THE STORE 	
	 BUYER REGISTERS AN ORGANIZATION WITH THE STORE 

قسمت MY ACCOUNT	

BUYER EDITS PERSONAL INFORMATION 
BUYER ADDS A NEW ADDRESS TO THEIR ADDRESS BOOK 
BUYER EDITS AN ENTRY IN THE ADDRESS BOOK	
BUYER REMOVES AN ADDRESS FROM THE ADDRESS BOOK 
BUYER VIEWS THE PREVIOUS ORDERS
	BUYER SWITCHES THEIR ORGANIZATION FOR THE CURRENT SESSION

قسمت  REQUISITION LIST	

BUYER CREATES A NEW REQUISITION LIST
 BUYER VIEWS CREATED REQUISITION LISTS 
BUYER DELETES AN EXISTING REQUISITION LIST

این فقط بخشی از use case ها بود

----------

